# front shockers & anti role bar bushes



## bob21 (Jan 4, 2005)

hi there
i want to up grade my suspension on a terrano 2.7td lwb 1988
i think it,s called a pathfinder in the usa could anyone recommend what type
i should use also can anyone tell me where i can get anti role bar bushes
for front &rear.
many thanks BOB


----------



## Terrano R3m (Aug 14, 2006)

Try Calmini. They have everything for your Terrano


----------

